# emerge Warnungen ausgeben

## stuffi

Hallo,

nachdem das letzte emerge -auvdN world  wiedereinmal einiges an meinem System ruiniert hat, denke ich, daß es sinnvoll wäre, die Warnungen während des Emergens nicht sofort auszugeben, wo sie in tausenden Zeilen Output einfach untergehen, sondern am Ende des Vorgangs gesammelt anzuzeigen bzw. sie in ein logfile zu schreiben, wo man sie anschließend durchsehen kann.

Oft st die Lösung auftretender Probleme bereits in den Warnungen enthalten, aber der User bekommt sie nie zu Gesicht, bzw kann sie sich in der kurzen Zeit, in der sie angezeigt werden unmöglich merken.

Gibt es dazu irgendwo eine Lösung?

LG

Stuffi

----------

## firefly

schau dir mal elog (http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml 6.2) an  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Das sollte Dir weiterhelfen: http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml#doc_chap6.

EDIT: firefly war etwas schneller, der hat heute morgen bestimmt schon Kaffee getrunken.   :Laughing: 

----------

## firefly

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das sollte Dir weiterhelfen: http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml#doc_chap6.
> 
> EDIT: firefly war etwas schneller, der hat heute morgen bestimmt schon Kaffee getrunken.  

 

noe kein kaffee  :Wink:  ich bin nicht so ein kaffee trinker obwohl ich ein Programmierer bin  :Wink: 

----------

## stuffi

Danke!

Werd ich mir mal ansehen.

LG

Stuffi

----------

## Necoro

Oder du wartest bis portage-2.1.3 stable ist ... wenn denn dein PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM nicht gesetzt ist, oder "echo" enthält, werden alle Meldungen am Ende des Prozesses noch einma ausgegeben  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Oder du wartest bis portage-2.1.3 stable ist ... wenn denn dein PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM nicht gesetzt ist, oder "echo" enthält, werden alle Meldungen am Ende des Prozesses noch einma ausgegeben 

 

Super, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was und warum mein Lappi das so macht.  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## manuels

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Bei mir klappt das nicht:

/etc/make.conf

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

```

aber eine /var/log/elog* wird nicht erstellt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei mir klappt das nicht:
> 
> /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Dann starte mal enotice. Dann klappt es hoffentlich.

----------

## manuels

```
# enotice

bash: enotice: command not found

# /etc/init.d/enotice

bash: /etc/init.d/enotice: No such file or directory

# eix -cF enotice

No matches found.

```

Wie startet man enotice denn?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$eix -e enotice

[I] app-misc/enotice [1]

     Available versions:  (~)0.2.9.1

     Installed versions:  0.2.9.1(22:16:23 21.11.2006)

     Homepage:            http://www.fmp.com/enotice/

     Description:         A Gentoo Linux per-package message logger/reader

* app-portage/enotice [2]

     Available versions:  (~)0.2.9_alpha

     Homepage:            http://www.fmp.com/enotice/

     Description:         A Gentoo Linux per-package message logger/reader

[1] /usr/local/portage

[2] (layman/ecatmur)

Found 2 matches.

```

Dann:

PORT_ENOTICE_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/enotice/"

PORT_ENOTICE_SORT="t"

PORT_ENOTICE_LEVEL="info"

in /etc/make.conf

----------

## AnubisTheKing

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei mir klappt das nicht:
> 
> /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Bei mir liegen die Logdateien unter /var/log/portage/elog/. Hast du da mal geschaut? Zum anschauen der Logdateien kann ich elogviewer empfehlen.

----------

## manuels

tatsache, unter /var/log/portage/elog/ liegen die Dinger, danke.

Aber warum ich für die Files einen Viewer benötigen könnte, ist mir schleierhaft. Sind doch normale Textfiles.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> tatsache, unter /var/log/portage/elog/ liegen die Dinger, danke.
> 
> Aber warum ich für die Files einen Viewer benötigen könnte, ist mir schleierhaft. Sind doch normale Textfiles.

 

Ich tippe mal, dass der Viewer das erleichtern soll. 

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Aber warum ich für die Files einen Viewer benötigen könnte, ist mir schleierhaft.

 

Aus dem gleichen Grund weswegen manche eine GUI wie Portato lieber benutzen als emerge.

Damit lassen sich z.B. schön nur die Meldungen einblenden die dich interessieren im Log.

----------

